# 1st love 16" street



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

1979 Schwinn 16" Run about 
owner: Damian Madrigal 3 years old.
Club: Valley Cruisers 
assembled by Madrigal Kustoms ( father )
painted by Julio ( Elspock84 )
striped, and leafed by mike signs (salinas ca )
Custom brake arm ( d-twist )
custom sprocket ( TNT )
Custom twisted spring ( no idea, don't remember but might be d-twist )
future custom parts Madrigal Kustoms and many others.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds tight bro got any pics


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a pic of the brake arm.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is the sprocket that will go on it soon. by TNT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

most recent pics. 
going to tear it down, to add more striping, and little more leafing. should be all ready for Street low mag show here in salinas.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> most recent pics.
> going to tear it down, to add more striping, and little more leafing. should be all ready for Street low mag show here in salinas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is when i first got it from spock back in 2010
















































































i stole your pics spock.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You looking for any Schwinn parts?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You looking for any Schwinn parts?


what you have.? 
i have the handle bars,goose neck, spedo, kick stand, training Wheels that are original schwinn parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a Schwinn steering tube. Is there anything else your looking for?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

send me a pm on the parts you have and price. and we can see what we can do.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that your bug in the pics? It looks sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

madrigalkustoms said:


> send me a pm on the parts you have and price. and we can see what we can do.


Pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> this is when i first got it from spock back in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche vato I'm calling da mods cause u stole my pics! Lol 

Hey I got da chainguard carnal! :h5: I'll spray it wit da badge and send u da ticket on facebook


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Pinche vato I'm calling da mods cause u stole my pics! Lol
> 
> Hey I got da chainguard carnal! :h5: I'll spray it wit da badge and send u da ticket on facebook


Hahahaha. And Thanks carnal.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Is that your bug in the pics? It looks sick.


No that's my little brothers bug. 61 ragtop. He is all into bugs.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice bike bro...I'm almost done with my daughters 16' street will be showing it at streetlow salinas to hope to see you there..!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Nice bike bro...I'm almost done with my daughters 16' street will be showing it at streetlow salinas to hope to see you there..!


Thanks bro, yeah hope to meet you out here.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 nice build! Keep up the good work


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> nice build! Keep up the good work


Thanks mr.559


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> most recent pics.
> going to tear it down, to add more striping, and little more leafing. should be all ready for Street low mag show here in salinas.



esta chingona 
:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> esta chingona
> :thumbsup:


Thanks hermano. 



Started to work on the display the other day. Got everything measured up so I can order all the material I need to put it together. I'll try post picks one of these days. 

Thanks to those of you that have taken the time to look at my sons bike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks hermano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got lights and mirrors on order. So display is coming along.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a new set of white walls for the bike today.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The build is coming together nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks tony. this bike for now just has the TNT sprocket, and in the near future it will have more TnT parts.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

This pic is from the United car clubs toy drive here in the 831. got this pic blown up and famed for my son's 3rd bday. 
thanks to Paulina for posing with the bike, and thanks to John from street low for taking the pic and doing the poster.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

nice pic ^


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

REC said:


> nice pic ^


thanks rec.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

new things coming. show board, chain guard, and head badge. thanks to spock for the great work.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> new things coming. show board, chain guard, and head badge. thanks to spock for the great work.


Ya sabes carnal i got you! Aver como sale da new project for ur lil man


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Ya sabes carnal i got you! Aver como sale da new project for ur lil man


It will be in good hands, I believe in you. It will nice like all your work. Thanks for everything.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

waiting on some funds to get it all re-striped.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres some better pics of da board, chainguard, and badge.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> heres some better pics of da board, chainguard, and badge.


Very very nice hermano. They look really clean. Great work like always.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Show board, chain guard, and badge on their way. Waiting a few thing that have been ordered, and this weekend finally will go out for striping again.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to purchase a new spring from a seller here on lay it low, but sale didn't work out. I'm not going to put him on blast but lots of people have dealt with him and now we all feel the same. Some people just have to grow up.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

madrigalkustoms said:


> I was going to purchase a new spring from a seller here on lay it low, but sale didn't work out. I'm not going to put him on blast but lots of people have dealt with him and now we all feel the same. Some people just have to grow up.


Haha saw the message he sent u... lil youngsters


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fuck that puto piece of shit mandalo a la verga


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> fuck that puto piece of shit mandalo a la verga


Yeah people just have to grow up. It's all fun and games till someone gets hurt. You guys know me. Todo Se paga en este mundo. So suerte.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> fuck that puto piece of shit mandalo a la verga


Calmate guey mejor mandalo a chingar su madre. Its closer :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Calmate guey mejor mandalo a chingar su madre. Its closer :thumbsup:


si tu dices wey hehehehehehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Yeah people just have to grow up. It's all fun and games till someone gets hurt. You guys know me. Todo Se paga en este mundo. So suerte.



hechele ganas mi homie no se me aguite por jente pendeja q no vale nada ya sabe perro q ladra no muerde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> hechele ganas mi homie no se me aguite por jente pendeja q no vale nada ya sabe perro q ladra no muerde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No me aguito. I know that not everyone likes me, and I accept it I can live with that. I'm a grown man. Y tengo la concensia tranquila. Now ala chingada con Los immature haters. Let's get this topic going. 
I got a clean thank holder for this bike a couple weeks back, but won't be doing the air set up till later this year. Also working on some desings for some new clean and crazy custom parts. By the time Vegas comes around bike will be done, for now. So a chingarle paque salga para Pagar Por las parts.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> hechele ganas mi homie no se me aguite por jente pendeja q no vale nada ya sabe perro q ladra no muerde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2 :werd:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the bike taken apart. Got the led lights in yesterday and they are nice. Got parts at the stripper, got frame at the bodyshop. Not lets cross our fingers and should get the bike back together in two weeks.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Got the bike taken apart. Got the led lights in yesterday and they are nice. Got parts at the stripper, got frame at the bodyshop. Not lets cross our fingers and should get the bike back together in two weeks.


nice! cant wait to see it


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> nice! cant wait to see it


Thanks. It's miner touch ups. But getting there. Just enought to start the year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Got the bike taken apart. Got the led lights in yesterday and they are nice. Got parts at the stripper, got frame at the bodyshop. Not lets cross our fingers and should get the bike back together in two weeks.


no pos wow


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> no pos wow


Asi es mr raider.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks. It's miner touch ups. But getting there. Just enought to start the year.


man i miss taking the kids out to shows and watching them enjoy there bikes.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> man i miss taking the kids out to shows and watching them enjoy there bikes.


This will be my kids first year of really showing his own bike and not one that I handed down to him, i had given him the marley trike but it needs a bunch of upgraded to be able to compeet at the big shows. Thats why i built him this one. My oldest is 3 and my youngest is going to be one on a week and a half. Going to try and build the youngest a 12" but for now he is getting a strollers done. 

Picked up the frame from the body shop today and its looking really nice. Now headed back to the striper and again to the body shop.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thats cool. my son was a year old when i started his and my daughter was still in my wifes belly when i started her lil tiger lol my son is going to be 6 this month lol we had a hell of a good run


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> thats cool. my son was a year old when i started his and my daughter was still in my wifes belly when i started her lil tiger lol my son is going to be 6 this month lol we had a hell of a good run


 thats very good. i have a car waiting for when they get older, and looking for my dream car, so we can all work on it. I've had a pedal car for my oldest since i knew we were having a baby, but never finish it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

been dropping off parts to the striper. so its getting done.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally got the mirrors I had ordered for the display. I'll try and post some update pics.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got the rest of the material for the display. today also got the show board, the chain guard, and the head badge, all matching to the color of the bike. thanks spock.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT 1st love 

Well a couple weeks away from the first shows, bike still at the striper, display in the works. a few new parts showed up. lets just hope its done next week.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

back to the top. no new updates. still waiting on people.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT 3 days away from the first shows, and still waiting on the striper. i'm almost done with the display, but no bike yet.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

R u bringing it OuT to the Soledad show bro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there gooch....


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

@ gooch. really trying too. just waiting on mike signs to finish the striping and leafing, so i can take it to get it cleared.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Good wit dat bro we will see u out there


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Picked up the frame from mike signs today to take it to the bodyshop and get it cleared. And it looks sick.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

frame after clear.








head badge








head badge and chain guard ready for clear. 
sorry for the pics all cell pics.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> frame after clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sassssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

All the hard work paid off. 1st love took first place at the streetlow show here in salinas.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> All the hard work paid off. 1st love took first place at the streetlow show here in salinas.


FUCK YEAH!!! :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

congrats homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Pesado el vato!!!! Haha congrats homie!! Well deserved!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks homies. I'll post pics of the bike at the show tonight. 
And it wasn't just me there is a list of people. 
I'll put that on the pics. Again thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is this one stolen from oneofakind's page. Sorry John and thanks for the pics, also it was nice to had met you.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congratssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> congratssssssssssssssssssssssss


thanks jesse.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my baby boy Damian. With his bike. now you know the bike and the owner. Damian Madrigal 3 years old. 

Lets start the list. Special Thanks to: 
My big homie and long lost brother from the mid-west Spock for getting down with the paint. (not really related. but still my homie and carnal )
My white brother Mike ( mike signs) for the great job with the leafing, pin-striping, and the original logos for the chain guard. 
my homie milo from masters auto collision for taking the time to re-clearing the bike. 
My wife who gave me the time to do this. 
everyone the made it possible for this bike to be built by selling me the parts, d-twist, sprockets, tony o (tnt ) and everyone else. 

and thanks for taking the time to look at my sons bike.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> my baby boy Damian. With his bike. now you know the bike and the owner. Damian Madrigal 3 years old.
> 
> Lets start the list. Special Thanks to:
> My big homie and long lost brother from the mid-west Spock for getting down with the paint. (not really related. but still my homie and carnal )
> ...


Glad i was able to help my brotha from anotha motha :h5:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Lla sabes. Spock. And a few more to come.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are a few more pics.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

reppin Valley cruisers at the Socios 10th annual show 5-27-2012
2nd place 16" street.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sickk bike homie Spock gets down with the art work


madrigalkustoms said:


> reppin Valley cruisers at the Socios 10th annual show 5-27-2012
> 2nd place 16" street.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Sickk bike homie Spock gets down with the art work


thanks. spock did the paint, all the paint striping and leafing was done by mike signs.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> thanks. spock did the paint, all the paint striping and leafing was done by mike signs.


Orale nice bike u goin to Torres empire show wud b nice competing against ur bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Well it's been a while. Now we are trying to get ready for the Vegas super show. This will be our very first time taking something out there. Bike is still the same no money for upgrades this year.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Well it's been a while. Now we are trying to get ready for the Vegas super show. This will be our very first time taking something out there. Bike is still the same no money for upgrades this year.


CONE ON JOSE YOU KNOW YOU GOT SOME NEW TRICKS ON THIS BIKE YOU CAN TELL US...WAS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> CONE ON JOSE YOU KNOW YOU GOT SOME NEW TRICKS ON THIS BIKE YOU CAN TELL US...WAS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN...


Lol nah bro no tricks. I had some big plans for this bike for this year, but didn't happen, money has been a big factor, but for sure next year, I heard you doing it big with your daughters pixie that really cool. Next year should be good, it will be tough going up agains your daughters pixie, and a few other people are stepping it up on the 16" streets.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sup cabron congrats back to back winnings VIP and WATSONVILLE RIDERS show :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Jesse, congrats to you too asta con in $250 gift card saliste.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

trying to get all the last minute things ready for the first out of state show next weekend. we go out to vegas.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> trying to get all the last minute things ready for the first out of state show next weekend. we go out to vegas.


vegas is off the hook! have fun and drive safe


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> vegas is off the hook! have fun and drive safe


 thanks. this will be our 3rd time to the super show, but 1st time showing.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ur showing la mil amores


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Ur showing la mil amores


Lol Simon. That is not a bad name, might have to use it on another build.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Lol Simon. That is not a bad name, might have to use it on another build.


ni le preguntes al cebo si va can we all know the answer :roflmao:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Lol Simon. That is not a bad name, might have to use it on another build.


Cool me acorde cus is a old spanish song


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> ni le preguntes al cebo si va can we all know the answer :roflmao:


Puto raider


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Next year Jesse should donate his trailer so we can do a salinas bike team and hit all the shows, we can fit all David's, jesses, and my bikes even el poison.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Next year Jesse should donate his trailer so we can do a salinas bike team and hit all the shows, we can fit all David's, jesses, and my bikes even el poison.


Con ke afloje el jesse


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Picked up the trailer yesterday. Now just have to get everything else ready. Count down has started.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Next year Jesse should donate his trailer so we can do a salinas bike team and hit all the shows, we can fit all David's, jesses, and my bikes even el poison.



no pos wow :roflmao:


el puto, joto, arrastrado del cebo ni pal gas da :twak:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

45% ready for Vegas one more day to finish.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> no pos wow :roflmao:
> 
> 
> el puto, joto, arrastrado del cebo ni pal gas da :twak:


Kuanto kieres jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> 45% ready for Vegas one more day to finish.


post pics wey


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Kuanto kieres jesse


cuanto trais?:roflmao:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> post pics wey


I can't off my phone. I'm now about 50% done and taking off later tonight.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

KEEP IN SECRETS JOSE...I KNOW YOU GOT SOME CHANGES ON 1ST LOVE...LOL..HAVE SAFE TRIP SEE YOU IN VEGAS...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> cuanto trais?:roflmao:


Yo traigo lo ke tu kieras


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> KEEP IN SECRETS JOSE...I KNOW YOU GOT SOME CHANGES ON 1ST LOVE...LOL..HAVE SAFE TRIP SEE YOU IN VEGAS...


Lol not to many secrets, just a few changes. Like I added new air to the tires, replaced the bulb and batteries on the head light. Little changes like that. Finally finished my anquer of a turntable. That's the biggest upgrade.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Lol not to many secrets, just a few changes. Like I added new air to the tires, replaced the bulb and batteries on the head light. Little changes like that. Finally finished my anquer of a turntable. That's the biggest upgrade.


Good luck bro


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Good luck bro


Thanks. Just taking off right now.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Now in Vegas bike all together now. And ready for set up tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pics pics pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey carnal nice meeting you finally sorry que no me despedí pero los brothas ya andaban bien mamados lol.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Hey carnal nice meeting you finally sorry que no me despedí pero los brothas ya andaban bien mamados lol.


Same here bro. Very nice to finally meet you bro. And your brother.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

My son Damian with his bike at the super show. 








first love at the Welcome to Las vegas sign.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> My son Damian with his bike at the super show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GREAT IDEA WITH THE LAS VEGAS SIGN...BIKE LOOKS GREAT JOSE SRR YOU AT THE NEXT ONE..!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> DAMN GREAT IDEA WITH THE LAS VEGAS SIGN...BIKE LOOKS GREAT JOSE SRR YOU AT THE NEXT ONE..!!


thanks john. i figured since i was there already, why not. some people where acting up cause i parked with the trailer on the bus parking and there was alot of people trying to get their pic taken so had to make it quick. so did you place with your daughters bike? or who took 2nd and third?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

well been thinking on whats next for this bike, havent really decided what i want to do to it, but going to change some stuff for sure. for now ttt


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> well been thinking on whats next for this bike, havent really decided what i want to do to it, but going to change some stuff for sure. for now ttt


That bike looks fuckn sick as is


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

furby714 said:


> That bike looks fuckn sick as is


Thanks bro.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

score sheet for the vegas super show. now we know where we can improve for next year.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow time really flys its almost show season and have not started on the upgrades. Well for now lets bring this to the top.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

New look. So will have some updated pics as soon as I get the frame back later this week if not ill have updated pics after the weekend show.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind;16479905]


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

The new look. Thanks john oneofakind for the pic.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats on the win :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

congratulations bro nice talking to you out there


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> congratulations bro nice talking to you out there


Thanks bro same here always cool to talk to people from here in person.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Need to get this bike ready for vegas. See everyone out there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet bike :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks good homie


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

@mr.559 thanks. 
@lowdude13 thanks. 

Will see how everything turns out for vegas.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got some stuff back from chrome today. Waiting on a bunch more stuff to be ready for vegas last minute things.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> :thumbsup:


Oh snap you made an appearance on here homie. Gracias. Ahi la llevamos.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Se mira chingona! Going to look good with the new upgrades bro!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh shit its carlos


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Still waiting on some more stuff and then on the road to vegas. Will see you guys out there.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got 2nd place at the lowrider magazine super show this weekend.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

;17570970]









Here is a pic someone haf posted of it at the show.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats! The bike looked GREAT!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> Congrats! The bike looked GREAT!


Thanks Anthony


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Congrats carnal


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Congrats carnal


Gracias bro. My son is all happy as well as me. We been putting in work and it payed off. Now we need to see what thw new hear will bring.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats on the win cabron and thx for the bracelet $40 to get in tan locos :roflmao:


----------



## big_c831 (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats To U n Ur Son! I knew u guys could do it


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

It's time to sstart the teardown to get ready for this year. TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

New parts new look maybe for next year. Hopefully will be back showing this bike this year.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey I'm looking for a 16 schwinn chain guard


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

DVS said:


> Hey I'm looking for a 16 schwinn chain guard


Sorry bro I don't have any.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a box of parts today. My son was super happy. Hopefully the flow of parts continues and bike might be ready for March.


----------

